# Incredibile Costacurta:"I cinesi non provino neanche a chiamarmi".



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

*Incredibile Costacurta:"I cinesi non provino neanche a chiamarmi".*

Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".

Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".
> 
> Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html



al massimo prestaci la Colombari


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Ennesima smentita ai giornalai che lo ritenevano quasi in pole ahahaha


----------



## Djici (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra.



Per Albertini non dico nulla perche non so proprio cosa sia successo.
Ma se Costacurta dice queste cose e perche sa gia che non lo prendono... se no, non si sarebbe MAI giocato una possibile carriera da dirigente al Milan.


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2016)

Cerchiamo di non vedere sempre del marcio in tutto. Sono solo semplici dichiarazioni. Non diventiamo paranoici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2016)

Non ho visto la scena, può essere che scherzasse intendendo che non vuole lasciare Sky?


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di non vedere sempre del marcio in tutto. Sono solo semplici dichiarazioni. Non diventiamo paranoici



Eh beh, una dichiarazioni proprio semplice e leggera leggera:"Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh beh, una dichiarazioni proprio semplice e leggera leggera:"Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".



Si ma qua non credo che c'entri Galliani o la buona fede dell'operazione. Perché se i cinesi fossero poveri non accetterebbe? Alla faccia della bandiera.. secondo me sono solo dichiarazione fatte così per farsi pubblicità tra i tifosi


----------



## Aragorn (11 Settembre 2016)

Un giorno però qualcuno deve spiegarmi cosa hanno fatto Fassone e Mirabelli di tanto speciale per essere definiti "interisti". Il primo ,oltre che a lavorare al Napoli, ha anche trascorso ben 7 anni alla Juventus e il secondo mi pare anch'egli un semplice professionista, non certo un ultrà della Curva Nord. Personalmente le trovo polemiche stucchevoli.


----------



## malos (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".
> 
> Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html



Prima Maldini, poi Albertini ora Costacurta....fate un po' voi.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Settembre 2016)

Si sente un po' di puzza di bruciato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di non vedere sempre del marcio in tutto. Sono solo semplici dichiarazioni. Non diventiamo paranoici



Concordo. Poi bisogna vedere anche il tono. 

Comunque francamente sia le dichiarazioni di Albertini che di Costacurta mi sembrano fuori luogo. Provo a dare una spiegazione: le leggende ambivano al ruolo di DS che invece è stato dato ad un'altra persona. E quindi rosicano. Ma spero non sia così, perché sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Settembre 2016)

Qualcosa non quadra..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Poi bisogna vedere anche il tono.
> 
> Comunque francamente sia le dichiarazioni di Albertini che di Costacurta mi sembrano fuori luogo. Provo a dare una spiegazione: le leggende ambivano al ruolo di DS che invece è stato dato ad un'altra persona. E quindi rosicano. Ma spero non sia così, perché sarebbe ridicolo.



Sarebbe un comportamento infantile...quasi da volpe.che non arriva all'uva...pure io le vedo fuori luogo ste dichiarazioni....comunque avevo detto subito che non si sarebbe staccato dalla sua comoda poltrona a sky


----------



## sballotello (11 Settembre 2016)

penso che questa ricostruzione interista del milan abbia fatto arrabbiare molti ex, tra cui appunto billy costacurta


----------



## wfiesso (11 Settembre 2016)

Eccola la campagna pubblicitaria anticinesi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2016)

Abbastanza ridicola come presa di posizione. Fassone e Mirabelli sono due professionisti, non due bandiere storiche dell'Inter


----------



## robs91 (11 Settembre 2016)

'Sto Fassone ci sta riempiendo di sfinteristi,non va affatto bene.


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2016)

Sto incominciando a pensare che le così dette leggende non sono professionisti, se si comportano così meglio non averli in società.non ci servono tifosi ma professionisti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ridicola come presa di posizione. Fassone e Mirabelli sono due professionisti, non due bandiere storiche dell'Inter





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Sto incominciando a pensare che le così dette leggende non sono professionisti, se si comportano così meglio non averli in società.non ci servono tifosi ma professionisti


----------



## Coripra (11 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> 'Sto Fassone ci sta riempiendo di sfinteristi,non va affatto bene.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Settembre 2016)

al momento io la vedo cosi: Fassone vuole gente competente nei ruoli importanti e lascia ruoli meno importanti per le bandiere...loro non ci stanno e da qui le polemiche...

sinceramente al momento mi sembra che la ragione sia tutta dalla parte di Fassone....


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".
> 
> Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html


Vale per Costacurta quanto detto per Albertini. Maldini almeno parlava di strade che per ora non si incontrano. Ripetiamo: chi sta mettendo oltre un miliardo di euro per il Milan, più che uno stipendio da commentatore di Sky, è certamente un appassionato tifoso milanista? Ma soprattutto, è indispensabile saperlo?


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al momento io la vedo cosi: Fassone vuole gente competente nei ruoli importanti e lascia ruoli meno importanti per le bandiere...loro non ci stanno e da qui le polemiche...
> 
> sinceramente al momento mi sembra che la ragione sia tutta dalla parte di Fassone....


Verosimile. Il problema vero è un altro: nessun ex rossonero, tranne forse Demetrio, ha cultura, esperienza e formazione manageriale per gestire un investimento per conto terzi da iniziali 1,5 miliardi di euro. All'inizio del nuovo corso del Bayern Monaco, quindici anni fa, Beckenbauer, Rummenigge e Hoeness l'avevano, curati e coltivati da Dassler e dall'Adidas. Qui, il deserto. Chiediamoci il perché, o meglio chiediamoci: perché, Galliani?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".
> 
> Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html



Questi non si sono ancora insidiati e già tira aria di cloaca.... Mi sono veramente rotto il c.... Ormai siamo una barzelletta in tutto e per tutto


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al momento io la vedo cosi: Fassone vuole gente competente nei ruoli importanti e lascia ruoli meno importanti per le bandiere...loro non ci stanno e da qui le polemiche...
> 
> sinceramente al momento mi sembra che la ragione sia tutta dalla parte di Fassone....



Concordo al 100%-


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ridicola come presa di posizione. Fassone e Mirabelli sono due professionisti, non due bandiere storiche dell'Inter



Appunto


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al momento io la vedo cosi: Fassone vuole gente competente nei ruoli importanti e lascia ruoli meno importanti per le bandiere...loro non ci stanno e da qui le polemiche...
> 
> sinceramente al momento mi sembra che la ragione sia tutta dalla parte di Fassone....



Plausibile, ma il problema è un altro, ben più evidente.
Costacurta e Albertini, i due che si sono espressi, sono DA SEMPRE uomini di Berlusconi, berlusconiani nel midollo e lacché di Galliani. Sono 2 che non perdono occasione per dire:"dobbiamo tutto a Berlusconi".

Perché Maldini non ha detto "Nemmeno per sogno"? Ha detto che non gli è stato proposto nulla, ma non si è espresso negativamente. *MALDINI. Uno che, al contrario dei due sopra, ha un conto aperto con Galliani e Berlusconi.*


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Plausibile, ma il problema è un altro, ben più evidente.
> Costacurta e Albertini, i due che si sono espressi, sono DA SEMPRE uomini di Berlusconi, berlusconiani nel midollo e lacché di Galliani. Sono 2 che non perdono occasione per dire:"dobbiamo tutto a Berlusconi".
> 
> Perché Maldini non ha detto "Nemmeno per sogno"? Ha detto che non gli è stato proposto nulla, ma non si è espresso negativamente. *MALDINI. Uno che, al contrario dei due sopra, ha un conto aperto con Galliani e Berlusconi.*



Albertini lacché di Galliani non credo proprio. Per quel che può valere il Milan votò Tavecchio alle elezioni.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando parlo di "qualcosa che non quadra" mi riferisco a due ipotesi:

1) Questi, magari in buoni rapporti con la vecchia proprietà (non Maldini, però), giocano a gettare melma sulla nuova proprietà.

2) Fassone contro le bandiere del club.


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Poi bisogna vedere anche il tono.
> 
> Comunque francamente sia le dichiarazioni di Albertini che di Costacurta mi sembrano fuori luogo. Provo a dare una spiegazione: le leggende ambivano al ruolo di DS che invece è stato dato ad un'altra persona. E quindi rosicano. Ma spero non sia così, perché sarebbe ridicolo.


Mi sembra di rivivere la storia di trent'anni fa, all'alba di Berlusconi e Fininvest, quando tutti mostrarono scandalo perché l'uomo di Arcore aveva ripudiato la leggenda Rivera, di lunghissimo corso dirigenziale, per un anonimo dirigente del Monza ed un pressoché sconosciuto diesse dell'Udinese, e tutti anelavano al suo direttore generale, Dal Cin, l'uomo che portò Zico in Friuli. Allora, come ora, chi gestiva il portafogli si riservò il diritto di gestire il proprio investimento come meglio credeva, chiedendo di essere giudicato dai fatti. Chiedo: cosa cambia ora?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di "qualcosa che non quadra" mi riferisco a due ipotesi:
> 
> 1) Questi, magari in buoni rapporti con la vecchia proprietà (non Maldini, però), giocano a gettare melma sulla nuova proprietà.
> 
> 2) Fassone contro le bandiere del club.



Non mi sembrano ipotesi verosimili. La 2) soprattutto, per quale motivo? Ma anche la 1), Maldini e Albertini (ricordiamo cosa successe quando lasciò il Milan?) sono tutt'altro che amici di Galliani... Costacurta invece non saprei.

Per me, come detto anche da qualcun altro, è semplice risentimento perché i primi ad esser stati chiamati sono altri. Atteggiamento umano, ma che se spiattellato in pubblico diventa ridicolo.



Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di rivivere la storia di trent'anni fa, all'alba di Berlusconi e Fininvest, quando tutti mostrarono scandalo perché l'uomo di Arcore aveva ripudiato la leggenda Rivera, di lunghissimo corso dirigenziale, per un anonimo dirigente del Monza ed un pressoché sconosciuto diesse dell'Udinese, e tutti anelavano al suo direttore generale, Dal Cin, l'uomo che portò Zico in Friuli. Allora, come ora, chi gestiva il portafogli si riservò il diritto di gestire il proprio investimento come meglio credeva, chiedendo di essere giudicato dai fatti. Chiedo: cosa cambia ora?



La storia si ripete... e speriamo non soltanto in questo


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2016)

*Intanto ennesima frecciata su Sky ai cinesi. Del Piero a una domanda, postagli sul poter diventare un uomo immagine del Milan cinese, ha risposto dicendo: " ah quello non lo so, sono in ballottaggio Bergomi e Javier Zanetti" , a voler rimarcare la grande presenza di ex interisti nel nuovo organigramma societario.*


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Intanto ennesima frecciata su Sky ai cinesi. Del Piero a una domanda, postagli sul poter diventare un uomo immagine del Milan cinese, ha risposto dicendo: " ah quello non lo so, sono in ballottaggio con Javier Zanetti" , a voler rimarcare la grande presenza di ex interisti nel nuovo organigramma societario.*


Qui parlerei di vera e propria linea editoriale... C'è qualcun altro, lì? Dai, facciamo tutto stasera e passiamo ad altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

ora come ora delle bandiere da inserire non me ne può fregar di meno. 

si deve ancora arrivare al closing e già si azzuffano come galline rosicando su chi deve entrare in società e chi no. 
con calma arriveremo anche a questo, un passo alla volta.


----------



## Djerry (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma esattamente, che titolo avrebbero Albertini e Costacurta per avere un senso in società?

Albertini è stato un disastroso politico sportivo in Federazione, catapultato dal nulla in ruoli nei quali non aveva alcuna competenza e sbandierato come il "nuovo" nel famoso duello per la Presidenza contro Tavecchio avendo nettamente il programma più vecchio e conservatore dei due.

Costacurta, dopo aver fallito da allenatore a Mantova, non manca mai di rimarcare la sua vana-boriosità in ogni momento che si esprime a Sky, dicendo quasi regolarmente il nulla più assoluto e venendo smentito ogni qualvolta azzarda una previsione.

Ditemi un pensiero di Albertini e Costacurta che avete sentito in questi dieci anni. Non esiste.

Non è automatico che una bandiera del Milan sia per forza una garanzia di successo in determinati ruoli, perché una cosa è il giocatore e tutt'altra cosa è l'uomo.

Il problema di Maldini invece pare essere opposto: ha troppa indipendenza e libertà di pensiero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ridicola come presa di posizione. Fassone e Mirabelli sono due professionisti, non due bandiere storiche dell'Inter



.

E anche se fosse poi? Se fossi sicuro che ci aiuterebbe a vincere vorrei Zanetti presidente Materazzi allenatore, i figli di tutti i giocatori dell'Inter in campo e tutta la dirigenza nerazzurra in blocco.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, che titolo avrebbero Albertini e Costacurta per avere un senso in società?
> 
> Albertini è stato un disastroso politico sportivo in Federazione, catapultato dal nulla in ruoli nei quali non aveva alcuna competenza e sbandierato come il "nuovo" nel famoso duello per la Presidenza contro Tavecchio avendo nettamente il programma più vecchio e conservatore dei due.
> 
> ...



oh, finalmente. 
è la stessa storia di mettere un milanista in panchina (seedorf, inzaghi, brocchi e così via). 

non è che l'essere un ex bandiera fa di te un fenomeno. 

cioè abbiamo avuto un presidente interista e un ad juventino per trent'anni, e adesso il problema è fassone che porta gente "interista" ?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Settembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Si sente un po' di puzza di bruciato.





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcosa non quadra..





robs91 ha scritto:


> 'Sto Fassone ci sta riempiendo di sfinteristi,non va affatto bene.



Complotto!


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, che titolo avrebbero Albertini e Costacurta per avere un senso in società?
> 
> Albertini è stato un disastroso politico sportivo in Federazione, catapultato dal nulla in ruoli nei quali non aveva alcuna competenza e sbandierato come il "nuovo" nel famoso duello per la Presidenza contro Tavecchio avendo nettamente il programma più vecchio e conservatore dei due.
> 
> ...


Temiamo che sia esattamente questa l'analisi che ha fatto allo stato Fassone, anche con riferimento alla posizione di Maldini. Di Ambrosini si è letto invece che accetterebbe un inserimento graduale nei ruoli tecnici per poi ascendere a ruoli operativi. Fosse così, farebbe onore alla sua intelligenza, che è sempre vestita dell'umiltà. Non basta aver fatto diagonali in campo, caro Billy, e la dichiarazione di oggi lo conferma.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Albertini lacché di Galliani non credo proprio. Per quel che può valere il Milan votò Tavecchio alle elezioni.



Albertini è uomo di Berlusconi e ancor di più Costacurta (berlusconiano fino al midollo).

In ogni caso vi state facendo prendere per i fondelli da SKY che ricama su ogni cosa. Avete sentito cosa ha detto Del Piero? E' chiaro che la linea editoriale sia quella di screditare i cinesi, per poi all'occorrenza salire sul carro dei vincitori qualora serva.

Se proprio lo volete sapere il perché SKY sta rosicando non poco, ve lo dico perché lo so per certo.
In pratica Mirabelli (ma anche Fassone, ma soprattutto il futuro ds) è mooooooooolto riservato. Lavora sottotraccia, non ha molti contatti con i media. Cosa che a SKY non va bene. Avete presente le brutte figure fatte da SKY negli ultimi anni? Quelle di non sapere notizie di mercato anche clamorose e di darne notizia solo a fatto compiuto? Avete presente QUANTO spazio occupano Galliani, Sabatini, Marotta ecc... nei loro servizi? E' chiaro che a chi fa informazione per mestiere non va bene che la squadra che si preannuncia tornare a livello mondiale sia gestita da chi con i media non vuole avere molto a che fare.
Si tratta pur sempre di una fetta di mercato (quella dei tifosi milanisti) ampissima ed esigente, che SKY non riuscirebbe a soddisfare.
Ecco tutto.
Attacco in piena regola perché:
1) SKY ha sempre mostrato pessimismo nei confronti dell'operazione (quindi hanno bisogno di mantenere una certa linea editoriale)
2) L'operazione è conclusa? Ok, però non ci sta bene chi hanno messo perché per noi è scomodo. 

Ecco qua.


Detto questo, a noi non servono "bandiere", ma gente che sappia lavorare bene. 

Credo che non sia stato proposto loro un ruolo di spicco comunque. Retaggio del berlusconismo anche questo (si chieda a Nedved cosa ne pensa. E anche a Del Piero... perché lui non è alla Juve?).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Temiamo che sia esattamente questa l'analisi che ha fatto allo stato Fassone, anche con riferimento alla posizione di Maldini. Di Ambrosini si è letto invece che accetterebbe un inserimento graduale nei ruoli tecnici per poi ascendere a ruoli operativi. Fosse così, farebbe onore alla sua intelligenza, che è sempre vestita dell'umiltà. Non basta aver fatto diagonali in campo, caro Billy, e la dichiarazione di oggi lo conferma.



Forse la bandiera scelta non sarà la più amata ma sarà certamente la più umile.


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> oh, finalmente.
> è la stessa storia di mettere un milanista in panchina (seedorf, inzaghi, brocchi e così via).
> 
> non è che l'essere un ex bandiera fa di te un fenomeno.
> ...


Aggiungersi al tuo ottimo quadro un grandissimo capitano, l'uomo di Manchester e di Atene, con un giovanile poster di Michel Platini bianconero nella sua cameretta... E dunque? Nulla, mi pare.


----------



## malos (11 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Aggiungersi al tuo ottimo quadro un grandissimo capitano, l'uomo di Manchester e di Atene, con un giovanile poster di Michel Platini bianconero nella sua cameretta... E dunque? Nulla, mi pare.



Si vabbè ora però non buttiamo ombre su tutto. Paolo poi l'ha sempre detto che da piccolo aveva una simpatia per la juve perchè anche in nazionale erano tutti bianconeri. Non mi sembra che sia meno milanista di nessuno visto che ha, lui si, rifiutato incarichi in club importanti perchè non ce la faceva a vedersi con altri colori.. 

Io Maldini sinceramente lo lascerei stare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Albertini è uomo di Berlusconi e ancor di più Costacurta (berlusconiano fino al midollo).
> 
> In ogni caso vi state facendo prendere per i fondelli da SKY che ricama su ogni cosa. Avete sentito cosa ha detto Del Piero? E' chiaro che la linea editoriale sia quella di screditare i cinesi, per poi all'occorrenza salire sul carro dei vincitori qualora serva.
> 
> ...



Gran bel quadro! E mi sa pure preso in pieno...poi chi vuole vedere il marcio in tutto ci sguazza in queste situazioni


----------



## Casnop (11 Settembre 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ora però non buttiamo ombre su tutto. Paolo poi l'ha sempre detto che da piccolo aveva una simpatia per la juve perchè anche in nazionale erano tutti bianconeri. Non mi sembra che sia meno milanista di nessuno visto che ha, lui si, rifiutato incarichi in club importanti perchè non ce la faceva a vedersi con altri colori..
> 
> Io Maldini sinceramente lo lascerei stare.


Io lascerei perdere proprio l'argomento della fede calcistica, roba da bambini. Non usciamo dal buco in cui siamo ridotti con questa roba, credimi. Ci vuole altro, purtroppo.


----------



## malos (11 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Io lascerei perdere proprio l'argomento della fede calcistica, roba da bambini. Non usciamo dal buco in cui siamo ridotti con questa roba, credimi. Ci vuole altro, purtroppo.



Appunto era quello che volevo dire, è triste questa situazione perchè non si hanno ancora certezze e si spara nel mucchio.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Intanto ennesima frecciata su Sky ai cinesi. Del Piero a una domanda, postagli sul poter diventare un uomo immagine del Milan cinese, ha risposto dicendo: " ah quello non lo so, sono in ballottaggio Bergomi e Javier Zanetti" , a voler rimarcare la grande presenza di ex interisti nel nuovo organigramma societario.*



.


----------



## Djici (11 Settembre 2016)

Avete ragione quando sento che bisogna prendere gente di livello (anche a costo di prenderli dalla Juve o da l'Inter)... pero sia chiaro che se le cose dovessero andare male per loro, saranno attacati ANCHE su questo tema... mentre FORSE con un milanista il tifo sarebbe piu "tranquillo e pazziente"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avete ragione quando sento che bisogna prendere gente di livello (anche a costo di prenderli dalla Juve o da l'Inter)... pero sia chiaro che se le cose dovessero andare male per loro, saranno attacati ANCHE su questo tema... mentre FORSE con un milanista il tifo sarebbe piu "tranquillo e pazziente"



Ci può stare, ma proprietà e dirigenti devono lavorare per il bene del Milan, non per far contenti i tifosi. Quella, si spera, sarà una conseguenza delle loro azioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

c'è puzza di bruciato... ahi ahi


----------



## fra29 (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci può stare, ma proprietà e dirigenti devono lavorare per il bene del Milan, non per far contenti i tifosi. Quella, si spera, sarà una conseguenza delle loro azioni.



Vorrei però capire perché l'addetto arbitri / team manager debba venire anche dai cugini e soprattutto perché bisogna prendere la moglie di Comotto per le relazioni internazionali.
Nessuno dice che bisogna mettere Gattuso DS o che non si debba prendere gente preparata ma qua stanno arrivando tutti ex neroazzurri.
Se andassero a prendere il direttore Marketing della Ferrero o della,Coca Cola qualcuno direbbe qualcosa?
Se avessero preso Paratici avremmo detto "questo è gobbo"?
Semplicemente stiamo infarcendo la dirigenza di gente che ha lavorato in una squadra che non mi pare certo brillare in nulla, ancora,di più nel marketing visto che hanno un sito è le pagine social indecenti..


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vorrei però capire perché l'addetto arbitri / team manager debba venire anche dai cugini e soprattutto perché bisogna prendere la moglie di Comotto per le relazioni internazionali.
> Nessuno dice che bisogna mettere Gattuso DS o che non si debba prendere gente preparata ma qua stanno arrivando tutti ex neroazzurri.
> Se andassero a prendere il direttore Marketing della Ferrero o della,Coca Cola qualcuno direbbe qualcosa?
> Se avessero preso Paratici avremmo detto "questo è gobbo"?
> Semplicemente stiamo infarcendo la dirigenza di gente che ha lavorato in una squadra che non mi pare certo brillare in nulla, ancora,di più nel marketing visto che hanno un sito è le pagine social indecenti..



vero, ma se tu fossi AD del Milan cercheresti di prendere uomini di fiducia, che conosci e di cui ti fidi? oppure gente con cui non hai mai collaborato? poi ci sarà il tempo per modificare l'assett societario.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Albertini è uomo di Berlusconi e ancor di più Costacurta (berlusconiano fino al midollo).
> 
> In ogni caso vi state facendo prendere per i fondelli da SKY che ricama su ogni cosa. Avete sentito cosa ha detto Del Piero? E' chiaro che la linea editoriale sia quella di screditare i cinesi, per poi all'occorrenza salire sul carro dei vincitori qualora serva.
> 
> ...



Analisi perfetta a mio parere. 

E vorrei mettere in risalto anche un altro fattore. 
Costacurta ha dato prova quest'oggi del suo essere un fiero cagnolino di Berlusconi. Alla Furio Fedele.
Vorrei far notare che anche l'anno scorso ha dato il meglio di sé, in un periodo in cui tutti coloro che non erano filoberlusconiani criticavano la scelta di Brocchi per la panchina. Il grande Billy, dopo l'ennesima deplorevole figuraccia del barattolo e del suo AAD Milan, si schiera clamorosamente a favore di Brocchi, augurandogli tutta la fortuna del mondo per la partita successiva, in modo tale da permettere al barattolo la permanenza in panchina per l'anno successivo. Per dimostrare a tutti quanto è bravo.
Accusò Bacca di avere uno scarso atteggiamento, mentre Balotelli invece "era una scommessa da fare. Avrebbe trovato spazio nello spogliatoio di 10 anni fa".

L'unica volta in cui è stato duro con la vecchia società è perché non hanno chiamato Van Basten come allenatore e Maldini in società. Stop.

Aggiungiamoci il fatto che Sky-Juve non apprezza la nuova società e il sig. Costacurta di certo non perde tempo a seguire gli ordini del padrone, ed ecco che l'intervista di oggi diviene scontata.

Piuttosto che bandiere del Milan incompetenti e/o boriose, preferisco una società PROFESSIONALE e SERIA composta interisti e juventini. 

Dunque, caro Costacurta, sono felicissimo nel sapere che non metterai piede nella nostra società.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Settembre 2016)

Chi se ne frega, possiamo ripartire pure da un blocco di dirigenti del Liverpool 2005 purché siano competenti, tutte queste bandiere che dite avessero davvero voglia non farebbero certi discorsi. Ad ogni modo se arrivava Paratici volevo vederlo il tweet "io non sono juventino" o certe uscite in TV...


----------



## Aragorn (11 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avete ragione quando sento che bisogna prendere gente di livello (anche a costo di prenderli dalla Juve o da l'Inter)... pero sia chiaro che se le cose dovessero andare male per loro, saranno attacati ANCHE su questo tema... mentre FORSE con un milanista il tifo sarebbe piu "tranquillo e pazziente"



Qui dentro c'è una tale voglia di rivalsa che sono certo al primo errore chiunque verrà massacrato, forse giusto Maldini potrebbe salvarsi (ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco). Mi sono fatto quest'idea dopo aver letto i commenti su Ambrosini, disprezzato manco fosse un Matri qualunque.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Settembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vorrei però capire perché l'addetto arbitri / team manager debba venire anche dai cugini e soprattutto perché bisogna prendere la moglie di Comotto per le relazioni internazionali.
> Nessuno dice che bisogna mettere Gattuso DS o che non si debba prendere gente preparata ma qua stanno arrivando tutti ex neroazzurri.
> Se andassero a prendere il direttore Marketing della Ferrero o della,Coca Cola qualcuno direbbe qualcosa?
> Se avessero preso Paratici avremmo detto "questo è gobbo"?
> *Semplicemente stiamo infarcendo la dirigenza di gente che ha lavorato in una squadra che non mi pare certo brillare in nulla*, ancora,di più nel marketing visto che hanno un sito è le pagine social indecenti..


Ecco il punto...non è tanto il fatto che i nuovi dirigenti arrivano tutti dall'Inter...quello che mi lascia perplesso è il fatto che l'Inter di Fassone non mi pare rimarrà famosa per la sua innovazione in materia societaria...
Dalle prime mosse di Fassone ho dedotto che...o i suoi ex collabortori sono tutti dei fnomeni oppure ha i paraocchi e fuori dal suo mondo non sa proprio come muoversi...


----------



## wfiesso (11 Settembre 2016)

siamo diventati davvero come i tifosi della rometta, dopo anni di preghiere perchè se ne andasse Galliani e il sogno a un pamo dal naso ancora troviamo di che lamentarci, siamo passati da "i cinesi non esistono e se esistono sono poveri" a "Fassone ci porta solo interisti" quando NON C'E' UNA SOLO CONFERMA UFFICIALE SUI NOMI, magari andrà così, magari davvero porta la dirigenza dell'inter in blocco, ma se anche portasse la dirigenza del Real avremmo di che lamentarci, ormai il milan è una provinciale, a partire da noi tifosi (e badate bene che sto comprendendo anche me nel discorso, prima che partiate con la coda di paglia)


----------



## wfiesso (11 Settembre 2016)

detto ciò Costacurta, nonostante sia una bandiera e uno dei simboli del più grande Milan di sempre, non ha mai fatto nulla di rilevante, la domanda mi sorge spontanea, Billy, visto il curriculum in bianco, sei sicuro che i cinesi verrebbero a cercarti? inutile fare il gradasso quando sappiamo che nessun dirigente ti proporrebbe un ruolo attivo


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2016)

Tra queste "Bandiere" che fanno i bambini e la gente che attacca fassone e la nuova società perchè "ci portano gli interisti" non so davvero dove sbattere la testa.

Fa niente, non mi farò certo rovinare l'entusiasmo 

Per tornare a vincere serve gente affamata e competente, a prescindere da cio che hanno fatto in campo.

Fosse per me, se sapessi che ci fa vincere, mi andrebbe bene pure Javier Zanetti (che stimo moltissimo) in società


----------



## gabuz (11 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Aggiungersi al tuo ottimo quadro un grandissimo capitano, l'uomo di Manchester e di Atene, con un giovanile poster di Michel Platini bianconero nella sua cameretta... E dunque? Nulla, mi pare.



Sacchi e Ancelotti tifafano Inter e ci hanno aiutato a conquistare 4 Champions


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile dichiarazione di Billy Costacurta, a Sky, a difesa di Albertini e contro la nuova proprietà del Milan. Ecco quanto dichiarato:"Demetrio ha scritto quello che pensano tanti tifosi del Milan? Io in società? Non provino neanche a chiamarmi".
> 
> Qui quanto scritto da Albertini -) http://www.milanworld.net/demetrio-albertini-su-twitter-io-non-sono-interista-vt40150.html



Saluti carissimi. Mi sei sempre stato sui cosiddetti e nel Milan non servi. Ci rivediamo quando a Scai sarete costretti a commentare vittorie su vittorie. Per me, meglio competenti che milanisti. Noi dobbiamo ricostruire purtroppo. Spero che 'sto Fassone non stia portando solo amici, ma gente capace. Non c'è tempo da perdere: quattro anni sono già troppi. Un'ultima cosa a Billy: te lo ricordi quel rigore col Boca, sì? Ecco, parla meno e ringrazia San Franco da Travagliato se hai brillato per qualche anno.


----------



## beleno (11 Settembre 2016)

Premesso che non sappiamo nulla sui nomi, forse il problema non e' "chiamare interisti", ma "non chiamare milanisti". La nostra e' una situazione molto particolare, visto che la societa' si e' autodistrutta e tutte le bandiere sono state allontanate. Purtroppo cio' che caratterizza una qualsiasi organizzazione un minimo strutturata sono i valori, che devono essere trasmessi da top ma soprattutto middle management. Ora mettiamo che questo discorso sia meno rilevante per il DS (non do se sia cosi', non so nemmeno cosa faccia nel quotidiano un DS), ma non si prendono ex milanisti per i ruoli di raccordo tra societa' e giocatori allora sarei molto dubbioso circa la bonta' delle scelte fatte. Vedo che molti (giustamente) dicono che contano le competenze: vedremo se chi dovra' disegnare la nuova societa' lo fara' con competenza.


----------



## Serginho (11 Settembre 2016)

Dichiarazioni da *********. Questi campanilismi ridicoli di solito sono riservati a chi invece che usare la testa, ragiona esclusivamente di pancia: ossia i tifosetti


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al momento io la vedo cosi: Fassone vuole gente competente nei ruoli importanti e lascia ruoli meno importanti per le bandiere...loro non ci stanno e da qui le polemiche...
> 
> sinceramente al momento mi sembra che la ragione sia tutta dalla parte di Fassone....



Effettivamente hai ragione


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2016)

Il motivo è chiaro, non vuole certo prendere parte ad un circo del genere. Ci vuole coraggio oggi ad accettare il Milan, oppure lo può fare giusto chi non ha nome ed ha bisogno di farsi il curriculum.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

comunque è già partita la campagna mediatica che porterà i tifosi ad odiare rapidamente la nuova proprietà fino a rimpiangere Berlusconi  a sky, sempre in compagnia di Costacurta, Del Piero se la rideva dicendo: "Per entrare nel nuovo Milan si parla di un ballottaggio tra Bergomi e Zanetti" ........


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque è già partita la campagna mediatica che porterà i tifosi ad odiare rapidamente la nuova proprietà fino a rimpiangere Berlusconi  a sky, sempre in compagnia di Costacurta, Del Piero se la rideva dicendo: "Per entrare nel nuovo Milan si parla di un ballottaggio tra Bergomi e Zanetti" ........



Ah Del Piè, ti sei fatto fregà da Nedved e Pessotto. Sei un LOL vivente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2016)

Uno è il nome vero: Paolo Maldini. Con lui torneremmo a poggiare lo scroto in testa a tutti. Costacurta non mi ha mai ispirato; l'ho sempre trovato ambiguo; e quest'uscita alla membro di cane lo conferma.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Settembre 2016)

avevo letto ma non ancora visto il video della frase di Costacurta...devo dire che pensavo fosse ironico invece era proprio deciso....scusate ma da come lo dice sembra che schifi il milan oltre ai cinesi....

poteva dire qualcosa tipo "non mi hanno chiamato ma credo che non sarei compatibile con la nuova società"o qualcosa del genere...addirittura dire "non ci provino nemmeno"...come se provassi ribrezzo all idea...mah...che vada a farsi fott....anche lui


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uno è il nome vero: Paolo Maldini. Con lui torneremmo a poggiare lo scroto in testa a tutti. Costacurta non mi ha mai ispirato; l'ho sempre trovato ambiguo; e quest'uscita alla membro di cane lo conferma.



l'ambiente vuole Maldini. c'è poco da fare. proponessero a lui un ruolo e via


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2016)

Vabbé, pensavo che fosse un senatore legato alla maglia e non alla vecchia cricca di farabutti..

Di sta gente, con tutto il rispetto, non abbiamo davvero bisogno..per tornare in alto servono professionisti seri non tifosi da stadio..


----------

